# Ga. real estate agents



## ksredman (Apr 22, 2004)

Does anyone know of a good Ga. real estate agent that understands foreclosures......in the Atlanta area?


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

My good friend posted this for me; I can't believe nobody knows a GA agent who understands how to write a contract for a HUD, Homepath or other REO property. (I was a Realtor in the 70s; the current crop are the laziest, most uninformed idiots I've ever encountered.) Doesn't have to be in Atlanta--just GA licensed who has a clue--okay, more than a clue but more important a modicum of brains. Anyone? Help, please!


----------



## 4crumleys (Mar 1, 2010)

Jamie Mertz Forsyth Real Estate | Gwinnett Georgia Homes | Fulton Georgia Real Estate Listings

I have used to to sell and buy, she knows what she is doing.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Thank you! I've sent an e-mail and, fingers crossed, they get back to me. I don't get why agents think someone is playing with them just because I don't live in their backyard. I'm serious about moving there and urban homesteading--I hope they get that! (You can do a lot of aquaponics and gardening on 1/2 acre.) I fed my family of 3 on about 1000 sq feet--not entirely but I know how to "garden tight."


----------

